# hey Blood doctors



## Bonesnberries (Jan 15, 2008)

last night I squirted some blood for a zombie flick I'm working on.
I mixed up a huge batch of karo, flour, water blood and it looked great in the pot. When I got on set and squirted copious amounts through air compressor and tubing it looked fuchsia on the actors hands. I hate fuchsia blood. How do I save it....? any ideas?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

More red food coloring maybe?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

1 drop of green and a bit of red


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Chocolate syrup


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lotus and infoam both have the correct ideas. If you decide not to do the chocolate syrup and red food coloring (which I like for film), add some blue coloring to your blood. it darkens it up and makes it look less neon.


----------



## Bonesnberries (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah, maybe I just need more blue/green, we're talking 3 gallons here. I've added so much red already I was afraid I over did it with the red. This is pretty concurrent with all the recipes out there. Does any one have another, edible recipe? or ideas for creating opacity and reeling in the color? The color on Sickie's face is what I'm going for here.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Blood coloring works the same as normal color theory on a color wheel. Try to figure out where your blood color "fits in" and see where you want your color to go. The opposite color will brown down your colors eg: red base with some green will shift towards brown. Remember blood has yellow in it too that's what makes it warm but not pink. When I mix blood colors I use half yellow to red food coloring and tweak the color afterwards with green (the blue tends to make your blood more purple). I use zinc oxide or powdered coffee whitener for the opacifier and some instant coffee for the brown under tones. I don't use flour anymore it seems to clog the blood lines. The more food color you add the more it will stain skin. Using powdered colors will lessen the stain factor as well. As you mix your color smear some on a white piece of paper to check tone. Always shake you bottles before you use it as it probably settled since you made it. Hope that helps.


----------

